# Thin Kerf Blade With Regular Size Splitter On A Table Saw?



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

Can You Use A Thin Kerf Blade On Regular Size Splitter? will there be a problem if the splitter on a table saw is somewhat thicker than the blade?

The blade appears to be about 1/16th inch thick and the splitter appears to be about 1/8th inch thick.

I inherited a cheapo home depot ryobi table saw from my uncle and since it probably needs a new blade, I was thinking of putting a freud diablo 40 tooth blade on it.

Since it is a thin kerf blade, will I need to change the splitter to a thinner one, too???


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Yes, the wood will bind either in the splitter and /or between the splitter and the fence. I would not expect you to be able to make the cut.

The saw manufacturers normally make a thin kerf riving knife.

I have the new Delta Unisaw and had to get a thin kerf riving knife in order to use my thin kerf blades.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Yes you will, any particular reason for going with the thin kerf blade?


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

> Yes you will, any particular reason for going with the thin kerf blade?


Well, I like how the thin kerf Diablo blades work on my circular saw. 

i thought because this table saw is only like 13 amps it would be better to use a thin kerf blade so it wouldn't bog down.

If the splitter is about 1/8th of an inch (I will measure again just to double check), Ideally how thick of a blade should I use???


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you Dave Paine.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Full kerf vs thin kerf thickness*

Thin kerf blades are at 0.94" width:
Freud LU87R010 10-Inch 24-Tooth FTG Thin Kerf Ripping Saw Blade with 5/8-Inch Arbor and PermaShield Coating - Amazon.com



*Micro Jig Splitter™ SteelPRO System, Thin Kerf*

For Thin *Kerf*, range of 0.090"-0.118"…



Full kerf blades are at 0.126" wide:
Freud LM72R010 10-Inch 24 Tooth FTG Ripping Saw Blade with 5/8-Inch Arbor and PermaShield Coating - Amazon.com



*Micro Jig Splitter™ SteelPRO System, 1/8'' Kerf*

For a *kerf* range of 0.118"-0.145"



Your splitter must be 1/32" or .03" undersize to allow the work to move freely in the kerf.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I'd be really surprised if the Ryobi's splitter wasn't "thin kerf". The stock blade was probably thin kerf. One complication is that there's really no set standard for the term "thin kerf", but most 10" thin kerf blades run in the 3/32" range, or 0.094" (+/-). 

Bottom line, as others have noted...if the blade is thinner than the splitter, the work piece will bind.


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions.



> Bottom line, as others have noted...if the blade is thinner than the splitter, the work piece will bind.


So the splitter has to be a LITTLE bit thinner (around 1/32nd according to woodnthings) to work, right?

Ok, I will try to find a blade that will meet that requirement. Too bad because I loves me some of them freud diablo blades.


----------



## rbk123 (Jan 10, 2013)

The thinner kerf blade will really help your underpowered saw. I would file down the splitter or find one that is thinner, instead of getting full-kerf blades. Plus thin-kerf blades tend to be cheaper.


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

woodnthings said:


> *Micro Jig Splitter™ SteelPRO System, Thin Kerf*
> 
> *Micro Jig Splitter™ SteelPRO System, 1/8'' Kerf*


From the add pics it looks like those gizzmos attach to the table saw insert - how do you mount them?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*video installation*

http://microjig.com/products/mj-splitter-steel-pro/index.shtml


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> http://microjig.com/products/mj-splitter-steel-pro/index.shtml


Check out the crosscut at 1:12 :huh:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Grunkle Stan said:


> Thanks everyone for the suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 10" Freud Diablo blades are thin kerf by most definitions. Most fall between 0.09" and 0.098"...or roughly 3/32". Ie: The Freud Diablo D1050X and D1040X are both 0.098".


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

I can't find a thin kerf riving knife for my Jet tablesaw, so I have reverted to a little bit larger thin kerf blade that will work with my riving knife. I replaced a blade with a kerf if .09 with one that is .118. As others have mentioned, you can grind the splitter down to be thin kerf.


----------

